# Miller Low Life



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Picked up a pax in a nice residential area. He was on his way to a house-party, he asked if I could stop at the liquor store. I told him "sure thing!" I figured I was in for a good tip....
He comes out of the liquor store with a 12-pack of Miller High Life.
LOL! I kissed that tip goodbye!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Back in my drinking days (i cant drink now because I had to have my liver removed, so now alcohol affects me adversely) Miller High Life was “the working man’s beer”.. “Miller Genuine Draft” was the beer of the elite..Until they started selling Corona - the “Starbucks” of beer...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

IERide said:


> Miller High Life was "the working man's beer".


I always figured Pabst Blue Ribbon to be the working man's beer.
But then, I'm just an Uber driver....what the hell would I know about working?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't get the beer for certain groups of people just drink what you like.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't get the beer for certain groups of people just drink what you like.


You have to admit though, taking low-priced horse piss to someone's house-warming party is classless.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You have to admit though, taking low-priced horse piss to someone's house-warming party is classless.


Not really at all. I know for me personally it depends on the individual drink there are some that are low priced that I like better than higher priced drinks.

I personally think that the other person should just be happy that his or her friends showed up at the house warming party. That they cared enough to bring a gift is even a plus. I don't truly know what the finances of the people around me is even my friends we just don't talk about money. I would feel pretty bad if I looked down on my friend who went out of his way to bring a gift and than found out later that he had problems putting food on his or her table and really sacrificed to bring me something that I did not appreciate.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Did you happen to think that it is the beer of choose for the recipient? 

Quit judging people and I will not judge you for being an Uber driver!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I know for me personally it depends on the individual drink there are some that are low priced that I like better than higher priced drinks. I personally think that the other person should just be happy that his or her friends showed up at the house warming party. That they cared enough to bring a gift is even a plus.


You're starting to convince me.... that you're the cheapo-pax who stiffed me on a tip after I was gracious enough to wait for you while you selfishly held up my car so you could purchase a 12-pack of Miller Low Life to share with your buddies. Your financial situation is irrelevant to the original intent of this post - the ability to size up a pax long before the ride is over to realize that a tip is not going to materialize. Sorry I 1-starred you though!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're starting to convince me.... that you're the cheapo-pax who stiffed me on a tip after I was gracious enough to wait for you while you selfishly held up my car so you could purchase a 12-pack of Miller Low Life to share with your buddies. Your financial situation is irrelevant to the original intent of this post - the ability to size up a pax long before the ride is over to realize that a tip is not going to materialize. Sorry I 1-starred you though!


You can do better than that. You did not have me in your vehicle at least for that trip. My passenger rating and driver rating for that matter are both high 4.9X so you did not get the opportunity to one star me.

Your conventional wisdom seems to be opposite of many who find those who are the most financially insecure are the ones that tip the most often.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kcope316 said:


> Quit judging people and I will not judge you for being an Uber driver!


....said the high-maintenance poo-pax who never tipped a driver.... 



Uberfunitis said:


> You did not have me in your vehicle at least for that trip.


Sure, sure, if you say so....
I'm curious though, was the Miller Low Life actually shared amongst other guests, or were you left to drink the horse piss all to yourself.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> ....said the high-maintenance poo-pax who never tipped a driver....
> 
> Sure, sure, if you say so....
> I'm curious though, was the Miller Low Life actually shared amongst other guests, or were you left to drink the horse piss all to yourself.


You were not invited I take it? You will never know than.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You were not invited I take it? You will never know than.


I ignore all invites to low life happenings..... Sometimes, even an Uber driver is capable of setting higher standards.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I ignore all invites to low life happenings..... Sometimes, even an Uber driver is capable of setting higher standards.


You have to be invited before your standards come into play, otherwise you are just the kid crying in the corner yelling to nobody that is listening about how he would not have wanted to go anyways.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> you are just the kid crying in the corner yelling to nobody that is listening


Then your name must be "nobody" because I notice you're listening.....


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Why prejudge this beer drinker? (I drink Miller High Life...)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Why prejudge this beer drinker? (I drink Miller High Life...)


But, do you tip your Uber driver after you made him wait while you ran into the liquor store to stock up?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Working man
Miller High Life


Poor working man
PBR



Uber driver
-when feeling flush with cash-
Mad Dog 20/20


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Picked up a pax in a nice residential area. He was on his way to a house-party, he asked if I could stop at the liquor store. I told him "sure thing!" I figured I was in for a good tip....
> He comes out of the liquor store with a 12-pack of Miller High Life.
> LOL! I kissed that tip goodbye!


Schlitz all the way, Schlitz! Ahhhh, thats so refreshing


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Schlitz all the way, Schlitz! Ahhhh, thats so refreshing


Do they still produce Schlitz? I never tasted it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do they still produce Schlitz? I never tasted it.


Best donkey piss back in the day. Think they went under in the '80s?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Best donkey piss back in the day. Think they went under in the '80s?


Donkey piss? Maybe they merged with Miller Low Life....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Why dont you boys drink a man's drink like angry orchard hard cider


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Why dont you boys drink a man's drink like angry orchard hard cider


You're joking, right?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> You're joking, right?


Just kidding, real men drink mikes hard lemonade


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Just kidding, real men drink mikes hard lemonade


Ok then. I am not a real man.


----------

